# most unique cockatiel you've seen



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

hello 

i thought of a topic 'prettiest cockatiels you've seen' but then i realised everyone would obviously just post pictures of their own flock (because they are all beautiful! ) so then i had an idea - what about asking people to either describe, or post a picture of a cockatiel you've seen with the most unique markings/mutations?

i was flicking through my phone gallery and came across a video of a birdy in a pet store a few months ago and to my knowledge, i have not seen another bird that looked similar to him. he had a good wolf whistle on him, too!










he's a whiteface pied, and he was just so striking!


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

What an interesting post. I can't wait to see what other people reply. 

For me, it's all about the all-white cockatiels. I got my first cockatiel as a kid in the '70s, a normal grey (which are pretty rare by todays standards LOL; they all seem to be fancy mutations now), and he was with me a really long time, so I got to see a lot of that type, so when I discovered other colors, I was really smitten. I've always loved all white animals (interestingly, I've never owned a white cockatoo; mine is PINK), but my dog (American Eskimo) is all white, too. So, that's my "most interesting." When I saw an all-white cockatiel, I HAD to have one. Now, she loves my husband and I am merely her servant, but I still love looking at her, and all others of that mutation. So, while that isn't the most crazy rare mutation or anything, it's the most wonderful to me. 

That said, I love my breeder's babies. They come in this delicious array of WF pied colors, some so heavy they're just about white (tuxedo?) and others just a dark grey with a splash of white. I really think those are unique, each bird a little different. I'm attaching a pic she sent me of her last clutch. I really love that heavy pied one. Sigh.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh, I could post a heap, but I won't!  Here are a few..

*Whiteface Spangle
*
Photo is from here 








*
Australian Olive* (that is what it says)

Photo is from here









*This is another Australian Olive 
*
Photo is from here









*Pastelface Lutino*

Photo is from here








*
Pastelface Light Pied*

Photo is from here








*
Pastelface Platinum Pied*

Photo is from here









*Pastelface Platinum*

Photo is from here









*Pastelface Pied*

Photo is from here


----------



## charlieboy (Feb 10, 2013)

I was actually about to post that exact picture of the pastelface pied  He's stunning!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah, I love the Pastelface mutation.  I have a Cinnamon Pastelface Pied, Emmit, who I adore a whole lot, and thanks to him, he has made me fall in love with this mutation even more! 

This is my Emmit.










I also recently hand-raised a Pastelface baby (I think she might actually be a Pastelface Platinum) who turned out to be absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## charlieboy (Feb 10, 2013)

They're both gorgeous!!! I love emmit's cheek patches  i would love to get a pastelface one day, but im still waiting on my whiteface cinnamon pied baby.


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

beautiful birds!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Here's one I came across:



















Found here


----------



## charlieboy (Feb 10, 2013)

That one is stunning too, but i think every animal is unique and stunning in there own way


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

**Flails** I love the exotic colors! (Not to say I don't adore my normal greys, lol) I have a thing for yellow cheeks. There was a picture in one of my books of an all yellow cockatiel - a pied yellow cheeks with a heavy amount of yellow in her. It was an awesome bird


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Interesting thread. All the tiels are just gorgeous!  *sigh* I think I'm in love!


----------

